# OMFG MY HEDGEHOG ESCAPED! HELP!



## Shaheennobar (Jul 7, 2012)

MY baby bart escaped his C&C cage somehow          


I WANT TO DIE! I CANT FIND HIM IM SO SCARED! IN NEVADA TEMPS EASILY GET TO 110

I live in a 6 bedroom house! I don't know how how is this possible! How do I find him! I came home from Vegas International Airport (I picked up my sister) and when I went to show her Bart he was gone HOW IS THIS POSSIBLE HELP! My **** house is so cluttered what if I don't find him in time!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I know first off you need to try to stay calm. 

Breathe!

I also know you should close all room doors to prevent any traveling from room to room. 

You can try leaving out kibbles (count them first) to try to determine which room Bart is in, you can try putting a thin layer of flour out to see if there are any prints.... check in dark places, under furniture, in laundry piles, they like to find someplace they seem safe and covered. 

I am sure others have more tips... try getting low to the ground, listen....


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

He's an escape artist! I've had one of those before (plus the heart attack that goes along with it...) I hope you find him soon!

Something that works for me is to leave something that Poggles likes to go into out. For instance, his dome or his pouch. I go away for a bit and he somehow finds his way back to the pouch and is waiting inside for me when I get back. 

I also find that favourite foods are good for attracting attention. For Poggles, this is cheese. I know hedgehogs are supposed to be lactose intolerant, but he loves cheese. I give it to him in tiny pinches and he loves it. He seems to be able to smell it when it's near because he'll come find me.

Good places to check for Bart would be good hiding places: under the bed, under the couch, behind the TV, in a corner, dark places, places that smell good/tasty, behind the dresser/shelf, under items on the floor, etc. I find that they usually come back to the cage when they want food or get bored or being out.

Good luck with finding Bart!


----------



## Shaheennobar (Jul 7, 2012)

Thank you all very much he was found healthy and happy anointing on the carpet under my dresser 3:

I also figured out how he escaped >-< His food bowl was moved right buy his hut and I am guessing he stepped in there and managed onto the igloo and the rest is history


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

YEAH!!

Sounds like you don't have a top to your C&C cage... you better get cracking on making that!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Another good example why ALL cages should have lids. Glad you found him safe and sound.


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm so glad you found him safe and sound. That Bart! Anointing under the dresser, for shame!  I guess you'll definitely need to add a lid to his cage then if there isn't one yet. 

You can call him Houdini now thanks to his great disappearing act!


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

nikki said:


> Another good example why ALL cages should have lids.


Yeah... no kidding. I had a little hedgie boy who somehow managed to climb across parts of the top of his cage. Picture a little kid hanging from monkey bars.. yep, that's Tex.

Glad you found him safe and sound. Seems like you'll need to do some work on his home to keep him safe!


----------



## ccher009 (Oct 9, 2015)

My hedgie olaf escaped


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

You might want to start your own thread. This one is 3 years old, it get confusing. Also if you choose to start your own thread, provide information so we might be able to help. Escape from a cage is much different than escaping the house. When it happens, has he done it before. All these things can help you get the information you want.


----------

